# Help choose a bass rig. Head and Cab?



## MrPowers (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, My band is looking at getting our bassist a proper bass rig before we really start playing too many shows. The problem is he is a guitarist just filling in on bass and has no real idea what he is looking for. So I figured I'd help him out by asking you guys on here who know more than us.

We're looking at a price range of somewhere between $1000-1500 max. We don't HAVE to buy new and we are willing to wait to find a deal on something used.

There are already a couple decent basses at our disposal so that is not a issue. For the sake of tone lets say he is using the '70's American P-Bass with active EMG's in it and it is all in C- Standard tuning. Strung up with Ernie Ball Regular 5 string slinky strings. The high one is left out.

Our style is similar to RED crossed with As I Lay Dying. So it doesn't have to be SUPER tight but there are some fast sections where it might be helpful.

What would you recommend head and cab wise to get a tight aggressive metal core tone?

Edit- and if it helps. The guitars with either be through a Marshall DSL or a Triple Rectifier and Framus cabs depending on what sounds best.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2012)

Ampeg SVT-4Pro and Ampeg 810, all used. The heads go for $800 and the cabs around $500 on the used market, so you'll definitely be able to keep it within your price goal.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 10, 2012)

Other possibilities for heads for heavier, punchier sounds include:

-Gallien-Krueger MB800 (great deal, this one. $700 new for 800w, tons of features, great crunch, punch, and DI, and only like 6-8 lbs.)
-Ampeg PF500
-Aguilar Tone Hammer 500
-Gallien-Krueger 700RB or 1001RB
-Gallien-Krueger Fusion 550 or MB Fusion


----------



## MrPowers (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm really interested in the Gallin-Krueger stuff. I tried out the fusion against a couple Ampeg heads and I liked them a lot better.

So say we go with the Gallien-Krueger Fusion 550 head. What cab or cabs would match well with that? 
When I tried it out I used an Ampeg Anniversary series 4x10 and 1x15 cabs and it sounded incredible. It didn't sound as hot on the Anniversary 8x10 (E? I think.) So is there any reason not to do the 4x10 and 1x15? I know 15's aren't as tight as 10's but it really didn't seem like a problem to me. And it added a lot of depth to the sound.
I have no idea how it would be in a band mix though...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 11, 2012)

The 4x10+1x15 is a poor choice, as the 1x15 typically can't take as much power as the 4x10 and will be much less sensitive (as in, quieter per watt) so it won't contribute appreciably to the sound.

Going with a pair of 4x10s or an 8x10 is better.

I'm not a big fan of the 810e myself, but for heavier mixes it is pretty much bulletproof. Not too much in the super low end range, so it doesn't get boomy or fight with the kick, plenty of midrange where it counts, and enough top end to get a little clank without fighting with the vocals or guitars. Plus, with its power handling and durability, it's very hard to blow the speakers.

Genz Benz also has some pretty solid 4x10s in the Focus series, with a 4x10 costing $600, handling ~600w, and only weighing around 70 lbs. I've heard good things but haven't played one.

Other good options include used Eden D410XLTs (great cabs, everywhere on Craigslist for dirt cheap, just turn down the tweeter if you're using overdrive) or the Ampeg 410HLF.


----------



## davisjom (Jul 11, 2012)

Fender 610 Pro with a hartke Lh500 or lh1000 (new or used)
It's not as bulky as 810's and it puts out more low end than just a 410.
and i've played both the lh500 and 1000 and really enjoyed them, a little bright for my taste (but i was also playing through the hydrive cabs, which are also very bright sounding.)
Well, whatever you do, always check used gear and local pawn shops. you may get lucky.


----------



## MrPowers (Jul 11, 2012)

As far as the used Ampeg 8x10 goes we will definitely consider that. Portability wise it's obviously not the easiest. Which is what makes me wonder, what about a 6x10? Yay or Nay?
Most likely we will end up going for a pair of used 4x10's. (obviously same model to avoid phasing and resistance issues.) I'll take a look at Ampeg, Eden, and Genz Benz. Any specific models to look for other than those already mentioned?


----------



## davisjom (Jul 11, 2012)

Definitely add Gallien-Krueger to the list. They sound really good for the price, plus they can be found everywhere used if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## MrPowers (Jul 11, 2012)

What is the general consensus on SWR? There is a guy near here selling a SWR 550x head for $400.
There is also a GK Fusion 550 for $800 and a GK Neo 4x12 cab for $800.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 11, 2012)

MrPowers said:


> What is the general consensus on SWR? There is a guy near here selling a SWR 550x head for $400.
> There is also a GK Fusion 550 for $800 and a GK Neo 4x12 cab for $800.



SWRs are generally a bit scoopy. Not my first choice for heavier styles. They're not terrible, but they're heavy and expensive for what you get in this day and age.


----------



## iamok (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd avoid the svt4pro, they are notorious for failing, many used instrument stores won't take them. GK heads are hit or miss. If you're looking for a bass head that can handle the heavy, look at eden heads( WT series). If you want a setup that's loud and cheap, look at a hartke lh500 or lh1000. Both heads are under $600 new , me thinks, and offer simple tone controls and LOTS of power. The lh heads can cover all your styles; endorses include Victor Wooten and David Ellefson. Match it up with Hartke Hydrive 4x10 and/or 1x15 and you're set. Avoid low-medium end Ashdown heads; their higher end heads are great, but their lower end stuff is made in china and suffers for it. Personally I go Darkglass B7k into any head, even an Ashdown, into a 2x12 cab.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 12, 2012)

The B7k is most of his entire budget, dude 

The quintessential "heavy" bass sound these days is a Sansamp (usually a BDDI or RBI or RPM) into a tube-preamp SVT.


----------



## MrPowers (Jul 12, 2012)

I think we're gonna avoid the Ampeg svt-3/4. I just don't like the tone and since reliability issues seem to be present thats out of the question. 
I think we're gonna end up going with one of the GK fusion series heads. We'll get it new and make sure we can try it first to we know its not a dud. Maybe even get an extended warranty. Or if we can find a reasonably priced Eden WT series head we might get that.
I know a lot of people use sans amps now and maybe in the future we'll pick one of those up.
Now its just a question of the cab. And we're probably looking at a used ampeg 8x10 or 2 used Eden 4x10's.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't be afraid to get a Tech 21 Sansamp BDDI for use for running to the board, and to add some awesome grit to the bass if you're using a cleaner amp head. It's a great, very versatile pedal that is a combination clean boost, overdrive, and DI pedal that is WELL worth having in your bag of tricks as both an additional tonal option and a backup to go to the PA in case something goes wrong with the rest of the rig.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know who is having issues with a svt4 pro or what they might be. Mine is bomb proof and it has been a studio/live staple for many years for a reason. Alex webster uses one for damn sakes. I wouldn't put much worry based off one bad report on here Imho. Not bashing the guy who says they are unreliable but do you or have you owned one?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 12, 2012)

My main issue with the SVT-4 these days is the cost and weight to performance ratio. There are more powerful, lighter amps that sound just as good for less money. And unfortunately weight is a big issue for me, as I walk and take the subway/bus to gigs.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 12, 2012)

I find it hard to beat that svt growl man I got my whole rig for $600 in great condition retubed just my experience tho.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 13, 2012)

i know i'll probably get flack for this but Bugera makes some awesome amps (i own the BVP5500 and it kicks all sorts of ass). i'd recomend that and a good 8x10 or 6x10. i think new the bugera was like ~400 and it sounds good when paired with a BBE. just my  but that's the rig im running (the bugera and an ampeg 6x10) and it's pretty killer.


----------



## xchristopherx (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with max. If not the 810 grab one of the 215. They sound huge if you can get your hands on one.


----------



## tasteslikecrab (Aug 5, 2012)

MrPowers said:


> I think we're gonna avoid the Ampeg svt-3/4. I just don't like the tone and since reliability issues seem to be present thats out of the question.
> I think we're gonna end up going with one of the GK fusion series heads. We'll get it new and make sure we can try it first to we know its not a dud. Maybe even get an extended warranty. Or if we can find a reasonably priced Eden WT series head we might get that.
> I know a lot of people use sans amps now and maybe in the future we'll pick one of those up.
> Now its just a question of the cab. And we're probably looking at a used ampeg 8x10 or 2 used Eden 4x10's.



I have played both and I have to say that in my opinion both the Eden D410XLT or D410XST is better than an Ampeg 810. It's not that the Ampeg is bad, it's an industry standard, but both Edens have a better frequency response and they are louder. Tbh one might be loud enough, especially if you have PA support. 

If you end up with a choice, I'd go with the XST. It's handles the really low stuff better and doesn't have the high-mid bump that the XLT has, but check them out for yourself, that's just my preference!



xchristopherx said:


> I agree with max. If not the 810 grab one of the 215. They sound huge if you can get your hands on one.



You're more liable to get weird hotspots with a 15" though, because of beaming and mid dispersion issues inherent in 15" speakers.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 5, 2012)

I love the SVT Classic and the 8x10


----------



## Leitchy (Aug 5, 2012)

The GK Fusion is a pretty awesome head, GK heads are known for their incredible punch and the loudness. As for cabs I would stick to a 10's, the response and clarity is good for heavier music. If your going down a 610 road I would try and get a used Bergantino NV610, I use one of these for my band and it destroys, they are fairly light for the size and fit in a hatch back well. Hartke VX410's are cheap, but will crap out eventually. I think Eden stuff is starting to get a bit of a reputation in regards to quality issues, older Eden heads are good though.


----------

